# 32/36 jets, emulsion tube, etc... guide?



## NAVI51 (Aug 18, 2008)

I just bought a 32/36 but I wanna get the most out of it when I get to install it in my MK1. Does anyone have a list that is similar to the following list for 32/36's?
Basic weber carburetors settings
chokes; Main jet ; emulsion tube; air corrector; idle jet; pump jet; needle valve;
DCOE40
upto 90 BHP; 28; 112; F16; 180; 45F9; 35; 150
upto 120 BHP; 30; 120; F16; 180; 45F9; 35; 150
upto 135 BHP; 32; 125; F16; 180; 45F9; 40; 150
upto 145 BHP; 34; 135; F16; 180; 45F9; 40; 150
Weber DCOM caruburetors require slightly richer idle jets and bigger main jets
DCOE45
upto 145 BHP; 34; 135; F16; 165; 55F8; 45; 200
upto 175 BHP; 36; 145; F16; 165; 55F8; 45; 200
upto 210 BHP; 38; 155; F16; 165; 55F8; 45; 200
upto 220 BHP; 40; 165; F16; 165; 55F8; 45; 200
That list is in the FAQ but as noted it doesn't tell anything for 32/36. Please help me out. Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## candm (Apr 27, 2003)

*Re: 32/36 jets, emulsion tube, etc... guide? (NAVI51)*

if you go to http://www.racetep.com and follow the weber links, they have a chart that shows what new webers come with. after that, you will have to change or adjust accordingly


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: 32/36 jets, emulsion tube, etc... guide? (NAVI51)*

Here's some specs I have collected for the 32/36
flavor Mains Air idle
stock 140/140 170/160 50
vanilla 140/140 170/160 60/50
vanilla 135/130 175/145 50
ford 137/140 165/160 50/60
tex dude 140/132 195/75 60/50
racetep 140/140 170/160 60/50
BMW 2002 140/170 145/175 60/55


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Don't forget some odd birds out there had a secondary idle too. I've seen them from 60-70 whenever they pop up. My Holley 5200 setup had a 70 secondary idle, and on a high comp 1.8 it would go to 10:1 when the secondary cracked open ever so slightly. I'd shoot for 60 on a 1.6-1.8 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.


----------



## NAVI51 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (B4S)*

Ok the carb that I nought seems to be like yours. It's the Holley 5200 but it's reman, it hasn't arrived though that's why I don't know what setup of jets it has but I wanted to do my reaserch so I can know what to buy as soon as it gets here. Do you guys think that I could get the jets and stuff from a regular auto parts store or should I order them online?


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (NAVI51)*

All you will get is wierd looks asking for Weber jets at a parts store.


----------



## NAVI51 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (antichristonwheels)*


----------



## #2172 gti 20ae (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (NAVI51)*

i tryed that at oriely's, "we wouldn't carry anything like that"


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

if it IS a Holley 5200, odds are it will use Weber jets. You can't get those at a parts store, you need to order them from a weber dealer.


----------



## NAVI51 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (NAVI51)*

The carb arrived a long time ago but I finally decided to open it. Sorry for my ignorance with carburetors I really know the terminology and stuff on them, but this is what I found:
I found two jets on top of the fuel tank, they are right next to the barrels. The jet on the barrel (small barrel) that opens up first has the #: 190. The jet right next to it, big barrel, has the bumber #: 170.
Inside the fuel tank, there are two other jets, I on the small barrel side I found the #167, and on the big barrel the #: 207.
Could anyone tell me if these jets will run fine in my engine? 1.8L 10.0:1 (2H) it has 28,xxx miles since rebuilt.
Could anyone also tell me the terminology of each jet and for what else should I look for please.
Thanks in advance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

They sound odd. The two jets on top of the bowl near the barrels are the air correctors, those sound normal. The two jets in the bowl are the main jets, they sound really big and should be around 140. On the sides of the carb, under what looks like a slotted screw head, will be the idle jets. Some carbs have one on each side (one per barrel). The idle jets are the 'important' part for your cruise mixture, they should be in the 50-70 range for a 1.8 IMO.
The long and the short of it is that the car will most likely fire up and run with some adjustments to the idle mix screw, and if the idle jets are in the proper range, it'll probably run ok-ish at part throttle...but those huge mains will DEFINITELY have to go. The mains overlap the idles slightly, so your fuel economy could go down the tubes until you rejet.


----------



## NAVI51 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (B4S)*

Yes I have seen the idle jet, since this carb only has one and it has the #: 30 on it and it's located on the big barrel side. The mix screw is the one that has a spring right? well that one doesn't have any # on it, is it soppused to have a # though?
Thanks man I appreciate the help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Schrottplatzer (Jun 13, 2009)

I run my 32/36 as it came out of the box, adjusted idle and mixture a tad, the big trick is making sure the fuel pressure is right. The carb only needs up to about 4.5psi, and even the smallest weber pump makes 6--which will cause the carb to bleed over a little and run rich. Mine's on a 1.8l with the dual manifold/downpipe, carb advanced 2 degrees, and a windage tray underneath. In my MK2 with the old auto tranny it'll outrun most other cars on the road, and launch great. Awesome carb. Remember carbs don't really give you power, but they can make a difference in drivability, and let you tune in where the power sweet spot is.


----------



## NAVI51 (Aug 18, 2008)

Yesterday I was able to install the carb on the car since I finally got an adapter plate. The car ran rich and it ran at 2500 RPM even though I messed with the adjustment screw. So I need to order the jets soon. Could anyone please answer this: 



> Yes I have seen the idle jet, since this carb only has one and it has the #: 30 on it and it's located on the big barrel side. The mix screw is the one that has a spring right? well that one doesn't have any # on it, is it soppused to have a # though?
> Thanks man I appreciate the help


Thanks


----------



## pigryder (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey Nav I'm could be wrong but most mixture screws are standard meaning they dont have a size, really when you screw it in and out you open and close a small port.


----------



## NAVI51 (Aug 18, 2008)

I got the main jets they were 130 and 135, but the engine still runs at 3k rpm and quite rich. Does anyone know what could be causing this?

Thanks for the help :beer:


----------

